# Rechte Maustaste im Browser deaktivieren



## sevi (18. Februar 2004)

Hi!

Ist es möglich, die rechte Maustaste im Browser (wenn möglich in allen - *g*) zu deaktivieren? Wenn ja, wie?

Eine Andere Möglichkeit/Alternative wäre:
Wie kann ich das Kontextmenü - wenn man auf die rechte Maustaste drückt - durch ein von mir spezifiertes ersetzen?

Danke Leute, seit spitze


----------



## santange (18. Februar 2004)

Die folgenden Befehle im Body-tag einfügen

 <body "hier rein" >


1.) Markieren blocken:
Wenn ihr das eingefügt habt, kann man euren Text und eure Grafiken nicht mehr markieren (auch bei dhtmlseite nützlich, bei denen man verschiedene layer rumziehen kann!)

onselectstart="return false"


2.) No Drag&Drop
Mit diesem kleinen Codeschnippsel kann man verhindern, dass einer eure Bilder direkt auf den Desktop (oder in ein Grafikproggy) zieht!

ondragstart="return false"


 3.) kein Kontextmenü (nur IE)

oncontextmenu="return false"


Der Code fürn netscape is glaub ich der hier (nich sicher): 

oncontext="return false"


----------



## Tim C. (18. Februar 2004)

Da es schätzungsweise auf den "Schutz" des Quellcodes hinauslaufen soll, sage ich dir direkt. Vergiss es.  HTML wird nunmal clientseitig dargestellt, also wird der Quellcode zum Client übertragen und alles was du zu ihm überträgst, kann er sich auch irgendwie angucken.


----------



## sevi (18. Februar 2004)

Auf den Achutz des Quellcodes läuft es bestimmt nicht hinaus. Hab andere motive.... aber das dauert das erklären
Danke trotzdem


----------



## Arbeiter (26. Februar 2004)

*Rechte Taste Sperren*

Das ist ne möglichkeit  wie an zu 99% verhindert das jemant etwas mit der Rechten Maustast kriegt bleibt 1% um es zu umgehen aber nicht alle wissen wie
<!--
function right(e) {
if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' &&
(e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
return false;
else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' &&
(event.button == 2 || event.button == 3))
{
alert ("ACCESS DENIDET!");
return false;
}
return true;
}
document.onmousedown=right;
if (document.layers) window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=right;
//-->


----------

